# Hosting your own site! with all possible scripting supports



## Swizzeron (Jun 30, 2006)

Many people wnat to host thier own website, free of cost with all sort of supports like ASP, FTP, phpMyAdmin, MySQL, phpBB etc etc, and they simply do not know how to do it so they opt for a free web hosting company which displays irriatating ads on the limited webspace with a freehosting.hostingcompany.com/members/you and also do not give you almost any support, now ALL THAT IS GONE , you can host your own site on your own computer.

Requirements:
1. high speed internet connection (atleast 64K broadband)
2. respectable computer (u do not need a itanium or xenon server, but atleast a P3 with 256 mb ram and 40gb HDD)

You will have to:
1. keep your pc 24 hours on (after all you are the server and its your responsblility to maintain uptime, a few hours downtime does not matter if you are just hosting a very small site for your friends)
2. dedicate the computer to hosting ( you cannot play games and expect people to view your site simultaneously)

 well you got every thing then lets go

step 1: web server
you will need a web serving software to listen to the HTTP ports and serve the pages to requests

i recommend a simple software like Abyss and i will demostrate this tute with it.

1. download abyss from here *www.aprelium.com/abyssws/download.php

2. install it (its very easy and self xplanatory)

3. now you will see a blue coloured icon in you system tray right click and click console, you will be asked for usrname and password, enter the credentials you gave when abyss was getting installed.

4. your hosting directory will be %abyss path&\htdocs
eg if you choose the default option it will be C:\Program Files\Abyss\htdocs

5. paste your site files and all the directory structure here. (it should have atleast one index.html page)

6. now to view you page wich is hosted on your computer you have to enter your ip (not 127.0.0.1,  its your localhost ip, and you cannot view pages over the net with this ip, so do not go around giving this ip to your friends.)
see the *www.abyssunderground.co.uk/beginners-accessing.php page for more info

7. go to *www.abyssunderground.co.uk/ip.php to find out your ip now copy paste the real ip in you browser and voila you have your website ready

8. now to give some respectable name go to freedomain.co.nr and register so that you have some site such as you.co.nr

9. now enter you.co.nr and you will be serving pages, should yor ip change go the member page on freedomain.co.nr and get the dynmic ip update link

step 2: installation of server support

1. go to *www.abyssunderground.co.uk/tutorials.php and install all the available support through the self explanatory tutorials.

2. remember to do this step after installing php
*www.abyssunderground.co.uk/awsfaq.php?page=cannot_load_mysql_extension

3. you now have PHP, MySQL, phpMyAdmin, Ruby, Perl, Python, FTP, phpBB, and ASP support for you site

you can enhance you site to the max and the the capabilty of enhancement are high,

opt for an more professional web server like Apache if you plan to serve better pages... 

hit the THANKS button if you liked by post, getting more thanks means a good response and good response gets you more tutes for webserving such as installing apache and more...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 30, 2006)

Man if u WANT ALL THE SCRIPTING POSSIBLE then USE XAMPP  , 

*www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html

it's got all the php modules + all perl mosules + python + mysql5 + mysql4 + php 4 + php5 + apache 2.2 + tomcat + etc , etc .


----------



## amitgg (Jun 30, 2006)

everybody knows this yaar


----------



## varkey (Jun 30, 2006)

i dont think u can run a website in india with these slow internet connections


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 30, 2006)

Installtion, etc. is alright. Maintenance is the main thing. And why do you need to bother with all these things?

Secondly, you will need a dedicated IP address to be able to do this! What about the costs of dedicated IP?

Third, you will have to keep your machine on 24x7 to be able to host site properly. What about electricity bills? What about the extra wear and tear?

Having your own server is good for academic purposes! Learn how to do it, run it for some time and shut it down! It can never be a long term alternative to existing options! You can get a shared hosting account in a cheaper price than all these costs you incurr!

And there are free options available for hosting! If its not for academic purposes, it doesn't make commercial or practical sense! 
*www.zeeblo.com
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30182


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2006)

good tutorial thanx for the info


----------



## Swizzeron (Jul 1, 2006)

this tutorial was not to promote self hosting but to explain how easy its to self host, gud for experimentation and boasting, not for hosting, i myself use some host like zeeblo.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 1, 2006)

Good tutorial. I think most of the guys here know this!!
 Also 64 kbps is not broadband!!! You need minimum 256 kbps or higher to call it a
 broadband. Our ISPs offer 64 kbps or 150 kbps and call it braodband!!


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 1, 2006)

Swizzeron said:
			
		

> this tutorial was not to promote self hosting but to explain how easy its to self host, gud for experimentation and boasting, not for hosting, i myself use some host like zeeblo.



 Cool. Nice tutorial then. As long as you are aware of the cons and know its only for boasting and not for real hosting, we both agree


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah it's only for boasting , coz any real website with a lil bit of traffic needs atleast a 1 mbps connection .


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 7, 2006)

thnx for this  tut ,it was a good one


----------



## Swizzeron (Jul 9, 2006)

as for as the broadband is concerned i do not think that you will be having mor than two patrons for your personal site and 64 kbps may be just enough to serve them even with all you torrents on


----------



## rohan (Jul 9, 2006)

it's a great tutorial, but practically not viable. As broadband gets more real in India, this tutorial will be the talk-of-the-town...


----------



## amrit1 (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for this nice tutorial


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 9, 2006)

if anyone have a proper site , then he would be crazy to host on his own server coz , there's electricity prob in india and broadband prices r TOO high


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2006)

i my pc is on 24X7 then, my power supply & heat will mealt for sure.

anyways nice info
keep it up


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 10, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> As broadband gets more real in India, this tutorial will be the talk-of-the-town...



May be, but I really doubt! Broadband is still the joke (played on us) in India. Even if it gets better, shared hosting will still remain popular choice because costs of shared hosting is far lower than what you will incurr on running and maintaining a PC 24x7! For example, if someone needs 25MB I can give it for as low as Rs. 500 a year with 99.9% uptime guarantee!! No maintenance hastles!!

Now how much will you incurr on net connection charges, electricity, etc and how much time will you spend in maintaining it!! If you spend that much time in writing blogs with adsense on it, you will earn more! So as you already said, its not practical, only academic. Its for boasting and not hosting (not my words )


----------



## valtea (Jul 10, 2006)

nice tutorial. 
But if someone is really intrested (even for experimental) then i suggest that you go in for a Linux hosting.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

k i figured php instal...but where r get mysql support..?? where 2 download it..?? and wot parameters shud i change in config? any tutorials can u direct me to..?


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 21, 2006)

pop143 said:
			
		

> k i figured php instal...but where r get mysql support..?? where 2 download it..?? and wot parameters shud i change in config? any tutorials can u direct me to..?



MySQL


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> MySQL



thanks..i do tried apache servr. v1.5 .it had all the features..and running properly..

i special thank u all guys for replying me..!!


----------

